# carburetor/fuel tank leakage



## anell4610 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a old Briggs engine with a Pulsa Jet carburetor that mounts on the fuel tank. As soon as the engine starts, gas starts oozing out around the tank mounting gasket. With a straight edge across the mounting surface, there doesn't seem to be much distortion. I have put on a new gasket, then tried with a double gasket and tighted the screws firmly. No help; it is still leaking. Any ideas short of replacing with an expensive new tank? Need your help. Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

so you've made sure the carb wasn't distorted itself?


----------



## kf9yr (Feb 24, 2006)

*Check your Float*

Hi,

I had a small engine with a brass float. When the float got a small hole in it it turned into a "sink". The fuel would overflow the float bowl and leak out of the carb unless the fuel line was shut off.

Good luck...


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

This is a carb on tank deal, no float, like a 5hp briggs horizontal or briggs 3.0 or 3.5 classic. Either the tank distorts or the carb can be, and they won't seal well together. ( PULSA JET )


----------

